# Welcome Olive



## awonderer (Feb 18, 2014)

Had a surprise appearance Saturday morning. Juliette wasn't showing and acted perfectly normal. Delivered little Olive overnight with no problem. Mom and doeling are doing great!














Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

She's adorable! Congratulations to everyone concerned!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Cutie pie! Congrats to you and the new mama! I love little Olive's name


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

What a great surprise! I love the name Olive too.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

So cute!!! Congrats


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a little doll! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , I love her , she is sooo adorable  
I have a little doe named Olive too


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Great surprise! She's cute!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Olive the other....goatling? LOL Congrats! She's a cutie!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Cutie pie!!!


----------

